# I got Rogers....



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

...and I don't even think he's a top 5 HW. But he may have the heaviest hands in mma, and he's a terrible style matchup for the smaller Fedor that likes to stand and trade for good portions of his matches. Fedor's not the type of guy that's going to beat Rogers. Rogers will have problems with the large strong wrestlers, not the small quick striker/sub specialists. 

My only hesitancy is him getting taken down and being clueless. On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb. I think Mel is overrated and Grim underrated. I predict a lot of upset people Saturday night. Fedor action figures smashed, and jamies thrown away. Life size posters ripped off walls, and conspiracies multiplying about Dana's covert involvement. 

Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok...


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

ehh, im a bit nervous for fedor tbh but then again i kind of am every time he fights and i've yet to be dissappointed


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I got Fedor because he's a way better fighter.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with Damone.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

you are brave! there are many fedor worshipers here!

I do think that rogers could catch fedor... But thats all he really has is a punchers chance. I think Fedor takes it. But if Roger's won it would make life in MMA and on this forum a bit more interesting!

I mean if Roger's won we would have that explosion plus the seemingly never ending Machida vs Shogun threads...WOW


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rogers hit's very, very hard so he has a chance. But Fedor has show that he can take some powerful shots. 

I think the difference will be on the ground here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> I got Fedor because he's a way better fighter.


Honestly as much as that is a safe assumption we really haven't seen enough of Roger's to say that as being fact, we know who Fedor is and what he is capable of but outside of the knowledge that he hits hard Roger's is still kind of a mystery.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Honestly as much as that is a safe assumption we really haven't seen enough of Roger's to say that as being fact, we know who Fedor is and what he is capable of but outside of the knowledge that he hits hard Roger's is still kind of a mystery.


Rogers can handle a versatile striker. We saw that in the Abongo Humphrey fight. Other than that the only thing else is yes, he hits like a Mac truck.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Rogers by flying gogoplata.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im actually kind of interested to see the stand up in this fight because alot of the more technical strikers like Arlovski tend to attack right down the middle, Roger's actually throws similairly to Fedor in that he throws looping punches that come from the side.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> I got Fedor because he's a way better fighter.





Michael Carson said:


> I agree with Damone.


 

I'm with this crew.....:thumbsup:


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Fedor will force it to the ground and armbar him. Rogers has a punchers chance of course but I can see Fedor winning impressively.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> I think Fedor will force it to the ground and armbar him. Rogers has a punchers chance of course but I can see Fedor winning impressively.


See, I could see some one like Valasquez taking some shots and coming in and picking Rogers up and slamming him, or a Carwin or Lesnar. That's just not Fedor's forte. He's taken guys down, but he's no takedown artist, nor does he have the power of these other guys. I highly doubt he's going to be judo throwing Rogers. In fact, most of the ground opportunities he's had is when he's been taken down. I have doubts he's going to be dictating where the fight goes.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> See, I could see some one like Valasquez taking some shots and coming in and picking Rogers up and slamming him, or a Carwin or Lesnar. That's just not Fedor's forte. He's taken guys down, but he's no takedown artist, nor does he have the power of these other guys. I highly doubt he's going to be judo throwing Rogers. In fact, most of the ground opportunities he's had is when he's been taken down. I have doubts he's going to be dictating where the fight goes.


Ever hear of *****?

You really think Fedor doesn't have good take downs? Wow.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Not to single you out Calminian and I have nothing against your opinion but EVERYTIME before a Fedor fight somebody makes a "[include fighter's name] is going to upset Fedor!" thread and EVERYTIME they end up being wrong. 

This is MMA and anything can happen and you could end up being right but what are the chances of Brett Rogers pulling off the upset? Tiny. 

What does he have over Fedor besides power and size? Nothing, or at least nothing that we know of. We have no info whatsoever on his wrestling and BJJ yet people pick over a proven fighter and assume he can defend Fedor's trips, hip tosses and other TDs. Fedor IS a TD artist. What happens if it goes to the ground?

How is he a better striker than Fedor? He throws no kicks whatsoever, his isnt precise, much slower, his defense and head movement are light years behind Fedor's, he's one dimensional and isn't technical. He's just a brawler with good power in his hands. But Fedor has a very good chin and a lot of power of his own.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Fedor is going to take Rogers's arm home with him, end of 
1st round,,


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Not to single you out Calminian and I have nothing against your opinion but EVERYTIME before a Fedor fight somebody makes a "[include fighter's name] is going to upset Fedor!" thread and EVERYTIME they end up being wrong.
> 
> This is MMA and anything can happen and you could end up being right but what are the chances of Brett Rogers pulling off the upset? Tiny.
> 
> ...



Exactly, there is always one of "these" threads.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Not to single you out Calminian and I have nothing against your opinion but EVERYTIME before a Fedor fight somebody makes a "[include fighter's name] is going to upset Fedor!" thread and EVERYTIME they end up being wrong.
> 
> This is MMA and anything can happen and you could end up being right but what are the chances of Brett Rogers pulling off the upset? Tiny.
> 
> ...


Yeah have to agree, and it's not just Fedor. There are always people who hate on anyone who is champ of any division for more than 1 fight, you see it with GSP/Silva all the time too.

Many of the same people will pick GSP's opponent to win every time, and you will see/hear them again after the Swick/Hardy fight. And if by some miracle GSP lost they would be patting themselves on the back and saying how smart they are, forgetting that they picked, Serra to win the second time too, picked Fitch, picked Penn and picked Alves.

If you say someone will lose every single time they fight during their entire career, you're bound to be right sooner or later, but it won't mean anything even if it happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that this is just like whenever Anderson Silva or GSP fight. People always hope for someone to kill the legend so much that they start believing that they will lose. Like with Griffin and Silva or Alves and GSP. Everyone said that Griffin and Alves would win those fights. Not because they really thought that it would, they just wanted it to happen. Alves and Griffin both got tooled.

Now with that being said, I do believe that Rogers has a chance of beating Fedor, but I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Yeah have to agree, and it's not just Fedor. There are always people who hate on anyone who is champ of any division for more than 1 fight, you see it with GSP/Silva all the time too.
> 
> Many of the same people will pick GSP's opponent to win every time, and you will see/hear them again after the Swick/Hardy fight. And if by some miracle GSP lost they would be patting themselves on the back and saying how smart they are, forgetting that they picked, Serra to win the second time too, picked Fitch, picked Penn and picked Alves.
> 
> If you say someone will lose every single time they fight during their entire career, you're bound to be right sooner or later, but it won't mean anything even if it happens.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that this is just like whenever Anderson Silva or GSP fight. People always hope for someone to kill the legend so much that they start believing that they will lose. Like with Griffin and Silva or Alves and GSP. Everyone said that Griffin and Alves would win those fights. Not because they really thought that it would, they just wanted it to happen. Alves and Griffin both got tooled.
> 
> Now with that being said, I do believe that Rogers has a chance of beating Fedor, but I wouldn't put money on it.


True.

We get these kind of threads for other fighters too but at least we've seen AS and GSP lose in the past so some people ended up being right sometimes. Also picking Alves (#2 WW) and Forrest (top 5 LHW) over GSP and AS isnt nearly as much going out on a limb as picking Brett over Fedor imo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> True.
> 
> We get these kind of threads for other fighters too but at least we've seen AS and GSP lose in the past so some people ended up being right sometimes. Also picking Alves (#2 WW) and Forrest (top 5 LHW) over GSP and AS isnt nearly as much going out on a limb as picking Brett over Fedor imo.


Yeah, thats what I was getting at. People like to say that the top fighters will beat the champs and they end up losing badly. So it's even more unlikely for someone like Rogers to beat Fedor.

But like I said, i'm not completely dismissing this argument as Rogers does have a chance to beat Fedor.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course he's got a chance I'm not dismissing that. This is MMA, EVERYBODY has a chance.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

This whole ideas of a punchers chance, though, seems to fit the AA Fedor scenario. That was a fight where AA technically was handling Fedor for 5 minutes until throwing a flying knee and getting caught. 

I actually see this fight in the same way, but with Fedor having the punchers chance and the subbers chance. Rogers win over AA wasn't just a lucky punch in the midst of getting schooled the rest of the round. That _was_ the case with Fedor's win over AA, and so I think he pulled it off having the punchers chance. If it weren't for that flying knee, it would have been a long night for him.

Rogers is actually a more dangerous puncher than AA, and I highly doubt he'll be throwing flying knees. Fedor is dangerous on the ground, and if Rogers allows it to go there, he'll be in trouble (theoretically). And Fedor could get that one lucky punch.

But I don't see a Roger's win as him landing a lucky blow in the midst of getting tooled the entire round. I see Rogers wearing Fedor down in the stand up, and eventually putting him away. I doubt the idea of a punchers chance will come up in that scenario. 

And comparing Fedor to GSP or A. Silva is obscene. Fedor has not proven himself against the best. They have.


----------



## HCbreaker (Aug 21, 2009)

Calminian said:


> And comparing Fedor to GSP or A. Silva is obscene. Fedor has not proven himself against the best. They have.


wait.. huh?

If that is true then.. I am also A BANANA!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HCbreaker said:


> wait.. huh?
> 
> If that is true then.. I am also A BANANA!


tuesday's coming... did you bring your coat?

calminian is just a troll who hasn't been banned yet, he's like a ghost poster posting on borrowed time. no point responding or paying attention to him.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Fedor has taken down everyone he's faced, except where he's beaten them another way first.

AA was not tooling Fedor for 5 minutes. Fed just warmed up a bit slow, he's not tentative, he threw himself in ate a few jabs, was kept at arms reach - until he wasn't. Fedor is more tough than cautious.

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=7709

On this vid
330 start
light kick
350 exchange, no hits landed
light kick, take down attempt, back away
light kick
420 exchange, arlovski landed punch to body
light kick
hard kick
447 exchange, no effective hits landed
454 fed gets clinch against ropes, knee to body, AA then Fed attempt take down, AA knee's fed
602 seperated
623 two punches by AA that look good, but on closer inspection both miss
640 again
Infamous push kick
644 jump, punch, ko

Fed was backing up all the time - which is a first, I think because AA was feinting well, stepping well and threatening with a jab - but he didn't actually geniunely threaten Fed. He managed to control the distance until he didn't. Just like Kevin controlled the wrestling, Coleman controlled the wrestling. HMC controlled the wrestling and the striking. Mark Hunt too. Fedor often looses a bit until he wins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Of course he's got a chance I'm not dismissing that. This is MMA, EVERYBODY has a chance.


Yep. If Serra can beat GSP anything can happen


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I give Bret a 30% chance simply because we don't know what he has - except he only has hands. And not the fastest hands. But still.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

name goes here said:


> ...AA was not tooling Fedor for 5 minutes. Fed just warmed up a bit slow, he's not tentative, he threw himself in ate a few jabs, was kept at arms reach - until he wasn't. Fedor is more tough than cautious.....


If you look closely at my post I never said AA was tooling Fedor. But he was handling him quite well. And you have to admit, if it were reversed, and it was Fedor that was handling AA and then AA landed the hail mary, everyone would have been citing the "punchers chance" scenario. 

Now you may want to argue that AA is a more technical striker than Rogers, which may have some merit, but I don't think he's the more effective and dangerous striker. Again, he's a terrible matchup for Fedor.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Is Rogers a more dangerous striker than Mark Hunt, CC in the day, HMC, Tim Sylvia etc... maybe... but I doubt it.

If it was reversed; Fujita v Fed 

I don't think he was Handling him. He landed a few light leg kicks, and got him to back up, for 3 minute. Bisping did far worse to Hendo.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

name goes here said:


> Is Rogers a more dangerous striker than Mark Hunt, CC in the day, HMC, Tim Sylvia etc... maybe... but I doubt it.
> 
> If it was reversed; Fujita v Fed
> 
> I don't think he was Handling him. He landed a few light leg kicks, and got him to back up, for 3 minute. Bisping did far worse to Hendo.


Absolutely. Rogers would work over all those guys, just as fighters in the UFC have some of them. And I believe all those fighters are better today than they were "back in the day.} The competition has just surged past them. MMA is evolving very quickly and they weren't able to keep up. I don't buy into the theory that all Pride HW's are now washed up.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Fedor has too many ways he can win. Additionally, he's a resilient fighter with excellent recuperative ability, which makes stopping him so difficult. Fedor just puts it all together better than everyone else. Part of me hopes the fight is competitive, the other part of me hopes Fedor goes in and dominates, to maintain his air of invincibility. 

I see Fedor moving in on Rogers, midway through the first round, getting a body lock, followed by a footsweep. Soon thereafter, he'll find an arm or Rogers' neck and submit him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, and just one other thing to keep in mind about Rogers. This is actually the first bout he's is able to train full time and not work a full time job while training. Will that make a difference? I can't see how it won't. This should be the best Rogers every to enter the cage.


----------



## HCbreaker (Aug 21, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Absolutely. Rogers would work over all those guys, just as fighters in the UFC have some of them. And I believe all those fighters are better today than they were "back in the day.} The competition has just surged past them. MMA is evolving very quickly and they weren't able to keep up. I don't buy into the theory that all Pride HW's are now washed up.


But you have to consider, when I saw superman eat a can of dirt, how did he handle it? Why was aquaman not there? and what about the gorilla?

On an honest note, there is NO arguing that guys like crocop were better back in their pride days. the reason he specifically didn't do well was because he was used to fighting in pride, under pride rules. put a top-tier UFC heavyweight in pride and see how they adapt to the ring, being stomped in the face, the red cards, etc. But until you buy some pride videos and watch some MMA outside of Youtube UFC vids, you have no idea how good they were and your statements will make about as much sense as my first statement above.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> If you look closely at my post I never said AA was tooling Fedor. But he was handling him quite well. And you have to admit, if it were reversed, and it was Fedor that was handling AA and then AA landed the hail mary, everyone would have been citing the "punchers chance" scenario.
> 
> Now you may want to argue that AA is a more technical striker than Rogers, which may have some merit, but I don't think he's the more effective and dangerous striker. Again, he's a terrible matchup for Fedor.


 
I just wanna know what your gonna do when they go against the cage and Fedor sweeps or tosses Rogers to the ground and rips his arm off before people realize its happened...

Once this occurs, or somthing very similar.....will you stop your nonsense, or is it all going to be about Brock vs. Fedor then....which you have already one over at nausium..


Just curious...like can we all get a I told you so????


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian said:


> This whole ideas of a punchers chance, though, seems to fit the AA Fedor scenario. That was a fight where AA technically was handling Fedor for 5 minutes until throwing a flying knee and getting caught.
> 
> I actually see this fight in the same way, but with Fedor having the punchers chance and the subbers chance. Rogers win over AA wasn't just a lucky punch in the midst of getting schooled the rest of the round. That _was_ the case with Fedor's win over AA, and so I think he pulled it off having the punchers chance. If it weren't for that flying knee, it would have been a long night for him.
> 
> ...



Haha, I thought you were credible till you posted that!

Bravo


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I just wanna know what your gonna do when they go against the cage and Fedor sweeps or tosses Rogers to the ground and rips his arm off before people realize its happened...
> 
> Once this occurs, or somthing very similar.....will you stop your nonsense, or is it all going to be about Brock vs. Fedor then....which you have already one over at nausium..
> 
> ...


If it turns out I'm wrong, I'm wrong. What else can I say? I've eaten crow before. And I've watched others eat it. You gotta call it like you see it. 

BTW, looks like Stephen Bonner's got my back. He picks Grim from the upset! Source: MMA Live.



HCbreaker said:


> On an honest note, there is NO arguing that guys like crocop were better back in their pride days. the reason he specifically didn't do well was because he was used to fighting in pride, under pride rules. put a top-tier UFC heavyweight in pride and see how they adapt to the ring, being stomped in the face, the red cards, etc. But until you buy some pride videos and watch some MMA outside of Youtube UFC vids, you have no idea how good they were and your statements will make about as much sense as my first statement above.


Excuses, excuses, excuses. I bet even the Pride guys are tired of it  And it totally disregards the Pride fighters in other divisions that transitioned just fine. Give it a rest! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Calminian theres nothing wrong with you picking Rogers over Fedor but personally I do have an issue with your reasons and the rationale you've employed to back it up.

Your posts are contradicting one another and I find your logic pretty flawed tbf. 

Not that it matters though, just saying..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Calminian theres nothing wrong with you picking Rogers over Fedor but personally I do have an issue with your reasons and the rationale you've employed to back it up.
> 
> Your posts are contradicting one another and I find your logic pretty flawed tbf.
> 
> Not that it matters though, just saying..


Well, I guess I do, if that's what I believe. But you're being specific, so I can't really address it. 

But I have to say, I think Fedor fans, in general, are some of the most irrational people on earth. Nothing against Fedor, it's not his fault. He's a great fighter, to be sure, but not the best, not even the best HW. This makes people insane.

I'm not impugning every Fedor fan, BTW, but you have to admit, some are over the top.


----------



## Grad (Jul 15, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Well, I guess I do, if that's what I believe. But you're being specific, so I can't really address it.
> 
> But I have to say, I think Fedor fans, in general, are some of the most irrational people on earth. Nothing against Fedor, it's not his fault. He's a great fighter, to be sure, but not the best, *not even the best HW*. This makes people insane.


Who would you consider the best hw then?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Grad said:


> Who would you consider the best hw then?


Right now, it's between about 4 guys in the UFC. I like Rogers, but doubt he's top 5. It may just be Brock. :confused05:

But again, I don't think any HW's belong in the p4p list right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Right now, it's between about 4 guys in the UFC. I like Rogers, but doubt he's top 5. It may just be Brock. :confused05:
> 
> But again, I don't think any HW's belong in the p4p list right now.


Well Brock hasn't been around long enough to be considered the best HW. Couture is way past his prime. Fedor has alreasy beaten Cro Cop and Nog, Herring and Coleman. That leaves fighters like Cain, Carwin, Dos Santos, Mir, Gonzaga, and Kongo, who are definitely not the best HW.

And outside of the UFC Fedor has beaten Arlovski, Sylvia, Sobral, Linland and Randelman.

I think he is the best HW right now, but not the best p4p.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well Brock hasn't been around long enough to be considered the best HW. Couture is way past his prime. Fedor has alreasy beaten Cro Cop and Nog, Herring and Coleman. That leaves fighters like Cain, Carwin, Dos Santos, Mir, Gonzaga, and Kongo, who are definitely not the best HW.
> 
> And outside of the UFC Fedor has beaten Arlovski, Sylvia, Sobral, Linland and Randelman.
> 
> I think he is the best HW right now, but not the best p4p.


I can respect that opinion, but I'm not impressed with those opponents. Randelman, Coleman and Sobral are LHW's. Linland is a MW. All these guys are getting beaten by guys in every weight class. AA and Sylvia are part of the old guard HW's that are getting their clocks cleaned by everyone. Same with Cop and Nog and at this point, they're the best opponents he's faced. I'd say the best notch in his belt is Nog. He couldn't even finish Sobral whose getting finished by everyone in every division. Crocop is also getting finished by everyone and their mother. And yes, he's still young and I don't by the "washed up" theories. 

But you're right in that none of the other HW's are proven either. At this point it's a gut shot, just trying to analyze fights and discern who the best is. My guess is, had Fedor joined the UFC, he'd be suffering the same fate as Nog, HH and Crocop.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If Rogers beats Fedor, I'll be horrified. 
Arlovski has a history of flash KO's, dating back to his pro debut. 
Fedor does not. He's been in trouble, but great fighters find ways to win. He's a great fighter, and he has no business losing to a guy whose record isn't much more impressive than James Irvin's was before he broke into UFC>


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cro Cop *~ Lost speed/quickness this is why he is getting beat by quicker fighters now. Happens to everyone.

*Big Nog ~ *Loss to Mir was due to injury, could not train, otherwise he is probably the best HW in UFC. Other fighters seeing this are pulling out of fights if they deem they cannot train properly. BTW ~ Rua lost to Griffin for the same reason (gassed)

*Cain* ~ Up and coming guy but not proven enough yet and not as impressive in his wins as others in UFC and Strikeforce.

*Brock *~ Yes impressive but he has fought five times and lost once to Mir as well. Other than Mir, who has Brock beaten that is so impressive? Randy = LHW

*Carwin* ~ One impressive win over Gonzaga, who also has one impressive win over the slower Cro Cop. 

*Dos Santos *~ He could be great but to date has one impressive win over Werdum and semi over the slower Cro Cop

* Grim *~ AA and James Thompson? Really thats impressive? Abongo Humphrey stood with him in the 1st round, Fedor is slightly better than one Mr. Humphrey.

Look Fedor has beaten everyone he has faced and forget what I or you think, his PEERS respect him and view him to be the best. I think the top 5 are:

#1) Fedor
#2) Big Nog
#3) Brock
#4) Dos Santos
#5) Rogers


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UFC President Dana White scoffs at those who say that Fedor Emelianenko is the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, and UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta says Fedor is irrelevant as long as he's not fighting in the UFC.

But one person in the UFC isn't buying into the company line: UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre, who appeared on an edition of Inside MMA and was asked at the end of the program to name the best pound for pound MMA fighter in the word.

*St. Pierre answered, "Fedor Emelianenko."*

Tim Sylvia:

“I’ve never been hit that hard before. The guy’s a stud, I don’t even think he’s human”

Kevin Randleman:

“The best fighter to ever climb in any arena is Emelianenko, Fedor. There is nobody better, he is the best fighter I have ever seen, fought, trained with, everything”

Pros who picked Fedor: 27
Pros who picked Rogers: 4
Pros who couldn't decide: 1

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=4626744


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Rampage Jackson: "Fedor is the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world aside from bj Penn, those 2 are the best fighters in the world."

Wanderlei Silva: "NOBODY wants to fight Fedor."

Josh Barnett: "Our great champion, he is the BEST in the world."

Aleksander Mikhailin, 3-time World Judo Champion: "Fedor has no equals in ***** or MMA."

BJ Penn: "Fedor is my favorite."

Shamada (Pride referee): "Fedor is pound-for-pound best in the world."

Liddell: 'I'll fight anyone, Silva? Yeah sure, Quinton Jackson? Sure, Randy Couture? Sure'

Reporter: 'What about Fedor Emelianenko?'

Liddell: 'Well if I'll have to...I'll fight him...if I have to'

Bas Rutten: "Fedor has no weakness! I have seen so many fights, and even the best fighters in the world have a flaw in their game but I have yet to find one in Fedor Emelianenko."

Diego Sanchez: "Probably the best ever lived....he's a living legend right now and I don't think there's a man on this planet who can beat him; the man is unreal. Pound for pound the best in the world."

Frank Trigg: "Fedor is the most incredible fighter you'll ever see."

Kevin Randleman: "The best fighter to climb into ANY arena is Fedor Emelianenko. He is in his own league and you can't compare nobody."

Mark Coleman: "He is the BEST."

Phil Baroni: "The best in the world, no doubt."

Renato Sobral: "Look, I've fought many people from around the world, so I've seen many strong fighters. But like him, never."

Brandon Vera: "Fedor is just too dominant, too good at punching people in the face. The way he punches people man he's trying to kill people, with both hands. He's in a whole different class by himself."

Mark Hunt: "He is the best and undefeated... His striking game and his ground game is the best, so that's why he is the best... He is the sh*t "

Randy Couture: "Fedor is the best pfp fighter in the world."

Tim Sylvia: “I’ve never been hit that hard before. The guy’s a stud, I don’t even think he’s human”


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Rampage Jackson: "Fedor is the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world aside from bj Penn, those 2 are the best fighters in the world."
> 
> Wanderlei Silva: "NOBODY wants to fight Fedor."
> 
> ...


Sorry I have to laugh at the way people defend Fedor.

Can you put the dates by all these statements? Just curious. My guess is, all of these are old and right after their bouts. Sobral has been destroyed by other smaller fighters much more impressively. Do you disagree? If not we'll have to throw that piece of evidence out. Mark Hunt was just destroyed by a LHW much more impressively. Throw him out. Sylvia was KO'd much worse by Ray Mercer, who actually KO'd him, unlike Fedor. Throw that one out. Trigg? I wonder if he think Kosh is the best now :laugh: Oy, now we're citing WW's. Nice resume. 

And BTW, FYI, there was I time when I thought he was the best HW. Just not anymore. 

Look if this does it for you, then more power. I'm not able to muster that kind of faith. I need harder evidence.



Samborules said:


> ...
> Pros who picked Fedor: 27
> Pros who picked Rogers: 4
> Pros who couldn't decide: 1


Wow, who are the 4 and 1? Curious.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Calminian, the point is other fighters who have much more expertise than your or I are commenting that they think he is the best. Why are you picking on the ones he faced? Have you ever faced him? Yet you have an opinion and are entitled to it. These are his PEERS, his peers believe him to be the best, why not accept that instead of laughing at them? 

Do you think that other NBA players have a better gage on who the best basketball player is than those that do not compete in the sport? Probably? In fighting it is even more pronounced because these guys are saying they DON'T want to fight him. 

I am fine discussing this but if you are going to post laughing icons at Fedor's peer fighters and taking your opinion above theirs then the discussion is fruitless.

Wow, who are the 4 and 1? Curious

Its in the article


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Calminian, the point is other fighters who have much more expertise than your or I are commenting that they think he is the best. Why are you picking on the ones he faced? Have you ever faced him? Yet you have an opinion and are entitled to it. These are his PEERS, his peers believe him to be the best, why not accept that instead of laughing at them?
> 
> Do you think that other NBA players have a better gage on who the best basketball player is than those that do not compete in the sport? Probably? In fighting it is even more pronounced because these guys are saying they DON'T want to fight him.
> 
> I am fine discussing this but if you are going to post laughing icons at Fedor's peer fighters and taking your opinion above theirs then the discussion is fruitless.


fine. Look, Fedor is the favorite and the safer bet. I'm going against popular opinion. I realize that. I'm resting at night. 

BTW, NBA players are in the top league and actually playing against the best players in the world. Fedor is in the minor leagues. Can you imagine NBA players trying to say that some guy in the south american league is the best player in the world? It'll never happen.



Xerxes said:


> Rampage Jackson: "Fedor is the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world aside from bj Penn, those 2 are the best fighters in the world."


:laugh: BJ's #2? You guys are kill'n me. Rampage is mentally ill. I wouldn't call him onto any witness stand.

sorry, did I DP?

and no disrespect to BJ, but I have him below GSP and Silva, and possibly Machida.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Calminian said:


> fine. Look, Fedor is the favorite and the safer bet. I'm going against popular opinion. I realize that. I'm resting at night.
> 
> 
> BTW, NBA players are in the top league and actually playing against the best players in the world. Fedor is in the minor leagues. Can you imagine NBA players trying to say that some guy in the south american league is the best player in the world? It'll never happen.


Finally a break through, nothing wrong with going against the fave and Grim has a punchers chance and I would not be shocked if he won.


If Kobe Bryant played in Europe he would still be Kobe Bryant. Sorry not buying what you are selling.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Finally a break through, nothing wrong with going against the fave and Grim has a punchers chance and I would not be shocked if he won.
> 
> 
> If Kobe Bryant played in Europe he would still be Kobe Bryant. Sorry not buying what you are selling.


Thanks, that's all I'm saying. 

Part of the reason Kobe is the best (or one of the best) is because he's been playing against the best. If he went overseas right after HS, he wouldn't be the player he is today.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Calminian said:


> :laugh: BJ's #2? You guys are kill'n me. Rampage is mentally ill. I wouldn't call him onto any witness stand.


BJ is like #7? Its not that far of a reach


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Thanks, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> Part of the reason Kobe is the best (or one of the best) is because he's been playing against the best. If he went overseas right after HS, he wouldn't be the player he is today.


If Kobe went to Europe now he'd still be the best. Where we disagree is that you believe the UFC HWs are the best, I agree but the ones I think are best...Big Nog and Brock, Fedor already beat one of them? The others like Carwin are as unproven as Grim? Carwin and Grim have similar records, one could argue that Grim's win over AA was more dominant than Carwin's over big Gabe?

I think if Fedor beats Big Foot Silva, Werdum, Overeem and Grim, we can safely say he has fought some good people?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Samborules said:


> BJ is like #7? Its not that far of a reach


No disrespect. I have him at #3 or #4, but definitely not above GSP or Silva.

I'm done making my case. Let's wait now and see if Fedor can get past StrikeForce's best HW. 

Peace/Out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Calminian said:


> :laugh: BJ's #2? You guys are kill'n me. Rampage is mentally ill. I wouldn't call him onto any witness stand.


That was a quote from a few years ago dude. P4P rankings do evolve. 

How far down is BJ atm anyways? He's still a top 5, the consensual #4, #5 at worst. And you should have him higher on your list since you don't believe Fedor is a top P4P fighter.

edit: LOL just saw the post right above this one. 

You have him @ #3/4 but laugh at Rampage for putting him at 2? Common now...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> fine. Look, Fedor is the favorite and the safer bet. I'm going against popular opinion. I realize that. I'm resting at night.
> 
> BTW, NBA players are in the top league and actually playing against the best players in the world. Fedor is in the minor leagues. Can you imagine NBA players trying to say that some guy in the south american league is the best player in the world? It'll never happen.
> 
> ...


Fedor has beaten the best for the last 10 years. His last fight was against at the time ranked #2-4 HW in the world, the time before that was against Sylvia, just coming out of the UFC and ranked #4 in the world, and he was going to fight Josh, who was ranked #2 in the world. Now he is fighting Rogers, who is generally ranked #6 in the world. In the past he also beat top ranked guys, including CC who was considered #2 in the world at the time, and Nog twice.

Basically, it's you and a very small handful of people that think Fedor hasn't beaten the best and isn't the greatest in the world, against the vast majority of MMA fans, publishers, critics, even fighters themselves who firmly believe and feel he is the greatest of all time.

You think that he is fighting in a minor leauge and that he hasn't beaten top competition, that is fine, your opinion, but the fact is he HAS beaten top competition throughout his entire career and is generally considered undefeated while doing so for the last decade.

Regardless of where you personally rank certain fighters, the general MMA population and "official" MMA rankings all state that:

1. Fedor's competition has almost always been top competition

2. Fedor is ranked #1 in the world based off easily defeating top flight competition for the last decade without having a single loss (real loss) to his record.

Name 1 fighter other than Fedor who has beaten the top guys in his division for the last decade without having a single (real) loss on his resume? You can't.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Dismissing Fedor as a 'minor league player' is pretty priceless. To be fair, I didn't read the whole thread but i do hope it's a gag, because gave me a laugh :thumb02:

i thought that argument died when he did away with Sylvia and Arlovski in typical Fedor fashion.

MC: though, your 'real loss' comment distrubs me. especially in the presance of St. Leg Kicker, who has clearly beaten Fedor by proxy as we all know.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Calminian does not see one impressive win on Fedor's resume but would change his mind if Fedor defeated the 4-1 Brock Lesnar.

:confused02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i dropped a >1% bet on Rogers just because of the odds, thought that was what this thread was about, haha.

But shoot, i just reread some of this thread and see that the TS appears to be serious about Fedor not being anything special / a minor leaguer? Gues he has enough people to debate on this as it is though... so i will just grab some popcorn and enjoy the show. 

where is a popcorn eating emoticon when you need it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> Dismissing Fedor as a 'minor league player' is pretty priceless. To be fair, I didn't read the whole thread but i do hope it's a gag, because gave me a laugh :thumb02:
> 
> i thought that argument died when he did away with Sylvia and Arlovski in typical Fedor fashion.
> 
> MC: though, your 'real loss' comment distrubs me. especially in the presance of St. Leg Kicker, who has clearly beaten Fedor by proxy as we all know.


Almighty Rob knows that many don't understand his clear victory over Fedor, thus is letting it go and is planning to get cut by the UFC so he can go and fight Fedor in Strikeforce.

Unlike Randy, Rob has an amazing brain and knows that if he loses enough, he can simply be cut by the UFC.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Just saw that:



Calminian said:


> Sorry I have to laugh at the way people defend Fedor.
> 
> Can you put the dates by all these statements? Just curious. My guess is, all of these are old and right after their bouts. Sobral has been destroyed by other smaller fighters much more impressively. Do you disagree? If not we'll have to throw that piece of evidence out. Mark Hunt was just destroyed by a LHW much more impressively. Throw him out. Sylvia was KO'd much worse by Ray Mercer, who actually KO'd him, unlike Fedor. Throw that one out. Trigg? I wonder if he think Kosh is the best now :laugh: Oy, now we're citing WW's. Nice resume.
> 
> ...


Some of them recent, some of them less recent.

Fedor's been the *consensual* #1 HW for 5/6 yrs (except for Dana and his biggest nuthuggers). He's never lost despite facing some top level fighters all throughout his career: Nog x 2, Crocop, Herring, Coleman x2, AA, Sylvia who were all ranked top 5 or top 10 at the time of the fight, and he hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. So what does it matter that some of these quotes are from a few years ago? They're still relevant today. 

The fact that you put 4-1 Lesnar (basically an up-and-comer with *ahem* a belt around his waist) who's only beaten a 46 y o/220 lbs Randy Couture (a LHW) and an over-rated Mir who's only that high up in the rankings because he beat an unhealthy Nogueira and against whom he's 1-1 (lol), is laughable. Herring was a below average win since he didnt beat anyone relevant in years and isn't the top 10ish HW he used to be (when Fedor fought him and ran right through him, didn't leave it to the judges).

Then your saying Cain, Carwin, JDS all should be ranked above Fedor? Please, these dudes are all unproven up and comers who hold 1 relevant win at best on their record. Don't make yourself look so ignorant.




> BTW, NBA players are in the top league and actually playing against the best players in the world. Fedor is in the minor leagues. Can you imagine NBA players trying to say that some guy in the south american league is the best player in the world? It'll never happen.


You do realize that not all of the best HWs are in the UFC and several top 10/15 ranked HWs fight outside of the UFC, right? 

If Fedor was a LHW or a WW then I could agree with this, but he isn't.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Almighty Rob knows that many don't understand his clear victory over Fedor, thus is letting it go and is planning to get cut by the UFC so he can go and fight Fedor in Strikeforce.
> 
> Unlike Randy, Rob has an amazing brain and knows that if he loses enough, he can simply be cut by the UFC.


i did not look at it that way... his will be done.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Sorry I have to laugh at the way people defend Fedor.
> 
> Can you put the dates by all these statements? Just curious. My guess is, all of these are old and right after their bouts. Sobral has been destroyed by other smaller fighters much more impressively. Do you disagree?
> If not we'll have to throw that piece of evidence out. Mark Hunt was just destroyed by a LHW much more impressively. Throw him out. Sylvia was KO'd much worse by Ray Mercer, who actually KO'd him, unlike Fedor. Throw that one out. Trigg? I wonder if he think Kosh is the best now :laugh: Oy, now we're citing WW's. Nice resume.
> ...


What's the logic here? Because you don't think these fighters are that good, that makes their opinions meaningless, as well? How does one make that leap?

I don't agree with you that these men are all mediocre fighters, but even if they were, so what? Many of the best analysts in sport are backup goalies, backup quarterbacks, one-time coaches, men who didn't really excel but were around the game and educated themselves.

Time for me to make a leap of my own. All those men, whether you appreciate their skills or not, have spent much more time around the sport, and seen much more of Fedor Emelianenko, than you have or ever will. So who should we listen to here?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

like most, i dont know much about Buck Rodgers, but i wouldnt overlook him.

Real question, why dont Fedor fans want to admit he looked sluggish, uninterested with poor footwork vs AA?? It was just the start of the match, but he didnt look himself, it was weird and i had a bad feeling for him. He obv pulled thru but watching that fight would give me confidence if im Buck Rodgers.

I dont know enough about Buck to think he can win, but i would love if he did 

glad i got neg repped for this too, funny part is ppl leave nasty things and think i care?? you are lil girls to me, i could care less if you neg rep cuz i have a different opinion then you and you have a mancrush on a fighter so anybody that thinks they might lose one day should be banished... get a life  keep the negs coming, who cares, you hide with your comments like your Hero hides from real top 5 fights ;P (just kidding.... kinda ;P)


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Too bad his wife does not look like Erin Gray (in her prime)...Rogers that is. And Grim most certainly has a punchers chance and I agree Fedor looked sluggish vs. AA


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> like most, i dont know much about Buck Rodgers, but i wouldnt overlook him.
> 
> Real question, why dont Fedor fans want to admit he looked sluggish, uninterested with poor footwork vs AA?? It was just the start of the match, but he didnt look himself, it was weird and i had a bad feeling for him. He obv pulled thru but watching that fight would give me confidence if im Buck Rodgers.
> 
> I dont know enough about Buck to think he can win, but i would love if he did


I have no problem admitting that. 

He looked a bit off vs AA but not to make any excuses for him, apparently he couldnt train like he'd normally do for his other fights. He did some acting or some sh*t like that a couple of months prior to the fight and he recently stated he won't do it again in the future as it messed up his preparation.

Also I feel that AA's "domination" before the KO is pretty exaggerated. If you rewatch the fight carefully, most of the strikes he throws are dodged by Fedor and the ones that land are mostly grazing ones (bar the infamous push kick). 

He was definitely out-pointing him but I wouldnt call it domination.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

When Pride ended Fed struggled to find opponents, because he didn't move to UFC, mainly I think because of money considerations. It's not like he's the only guy who didn't come to ufc. Ricardo Arona dissappeared, Alexander Emelianenko is in super small legues, Josh did very little, Whatsisname that other Russian who lost to Jeff Monson, well dissappered then only reappered to lose to Jeff Monson wtf. Overeem has been pretty inactive.
Actually thats all pretty sad


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

It's worth $5 on Rogers. 

/ speculative bet.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure, I think odds wise he's a good choice. I just cant bring myself to put money on someone who is more likely going to lose than not. Maybe that's really stupid, someone smarter want to explain how adults bet to me?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

name goes here said:


> I'm not sure, I think odds wise he's a good choice. I just cant bring myself to put money on someone who is more likely going to lose than not. Maybe that's really stupid, someone smarter want to explain how adults bet to me?


When someone has a punchers chance and the odds are insane in case of an upset, you put a minimal amount of $ down, so if you lose, no big deal, and if you win, you get a large payout.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

s'called a 1% bet where i come from. 1% chance he could win with crazy odds, put a few bucks on it why not.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> s'called a 1% bet where i come from. 1% chance he could win with crazy odds, put a few bucks on it why not.


 theres math behind the bet tho, you would have to think Rodgers would win 1/100 times if you are getting 100 to 1 on your money to make this bet profitable long term. Im not sure what the odds are, but unless you are at least getting 10 to 1 on your $ even a $5 bet is prob not profitable long term. Keep betting on those long shot guys without proper odds and you will lose $ longterm, no doubt about it.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

i think he has more than a "puncher's chance" at winning this fight. i just wait to read all the excuses of why fedor loss after the fight....

1. fedor took him lightly
2. fedor didn't seem himself
3. the ref stop it too early
4. fedor wasn't use to fighting in the cage
:sarcastic12:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Calminian said:


> ...and I don't even think he's a top 5 HW. But he may have the heaviest hands in mma, and he's a terrible style matchup for the smaller Fedor that likes to stand and trade for good portions of his matches. Fedor's not the type of guy that's going to beat Rogers. Rogers will have problems with the large strong wrestlers, not the small quick striker/sub specialists.
> 
> My only hesitancy is him getting taken down and being clueless. On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb. I think Mel is overrated and Grim underrated. I predict a lot of upset people Saturday night. Fedor action figures smashed, and jamies thrown away. Life size posters ripped off walls, and conspiracies multiplying about Dana's covert involvement.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


u think rodgers is gonna take him down at will? the same guy who says he's gonna knock everyone out?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

If Rogers wins it will be a crazy fluke KO, similar to Serra/GSP. 

Can I just point out that Rogers got taken down by James Thompson...twice...? :confused05:

The Grim has heavy hands and he's a big guy with KO power. 

Obviously every sign points to Fedor as being the victor. It's MMA, crazy shit can happen...but..obviously my pick is Fedor... by submission in the first round.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> theres math behind the bet tho, you would have to think Rodgers would win 1/100 times if you are getting 100 to 1 on your money to make this bet profitable long term. Im not sure what the odds are, but unless you are at least getting 10 to 1 on your $ even a $5 bet is prob not profitable long term. Keep betting on those long shot guys without proper odds and you will lose $ longterm, no doubt about it.


Says the guy with 6k credits to the guy with 150k... but you're only 2000% off. :confused02:

Could see how you thought that was what i meant but the odds are actually 1 in 5 (the posted odds, simplified for my intrepid math abilities) which is 20%, not 1%. The bet is called a 1% because you are only risking 1% of your bank. it's just slang for a low bet on a long shot... it actually has nothing to do with the posted odds beyond it being a long shot.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> Says the guy with 6k credits to the guy with 150k... but you're only 2000% off. :confused02:
> 
> Could see how you thought that was what i meant but the odds are actually 1 in 5 (the posted odds, simplified for my intrepid math abilities) which is 20%, not 1%. The bet is called a 1% because you are only risking 1% of your bank. it's just slang for a low bet on a long shot... it actually has nothing to do with the posted odds beyond it being a long shot.


 sorry, i bet real $ not credits, i dont even know how to bet credits or why i would??

But yes, i dont think Rogers has a 2 in 10 chance to win and that would be just breaking even on the bet, he would actually have to win 3 in 10 to make it profitable. Like i said i dont know how credit betting works, perhaps yours is a very viable strategy, i dont think it is for betting real $ tho and i was referring to the person saying $5.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Appology accepted but that is odd... because you quoted me, and maybe i had more to drink tonight than i think but i didn't see Sicilian_Esq saying anything about getting 100 to 1 odds. Guess he deleted it? Heh.

Somehow i'm skeptical but if you've got what could only be described as one hell of an idiot for a bookie, c'est la vie... :thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

But essentially IMO betting on Rogers you are just betting on your ignorance - doesn't seem like a good plan. I mean I say Rogers has a 30% chance because we don't really know what his chances are, so it's nearly 50/50, but not quiet that good. The reality is with 10 such fights like this I don't know that 3 or 4 times the underdog would win. I just know that I wouldn't trust the favorite to win more than 7 or so times. 

I guess what I'm saying I don't like betting on fights I can't predict. (Obv prediction being largely a guess anyway). Because then your just playing roulette.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> sorry, i bet real $ not credits, i dont even know how to bet credits or why i would??
> 
> But yes, i dont think Rogers has a 2 in 10 chance to win and that would be just breaking even on the bet, he would actually have to win 3 in 10 to make it profitable. Like i said i dont know how credit betting works, perhaps yours is a very viable strategy, i dont think it is for betting real $ tho and i was referring to the person saying $5.


You don't bet it every time the odds are ridiculous, [i.e. Silva v. Leites], but Rogers has a "punchers chance," which translates much MUCH better than a submission chance. 

And like Shatterproof said, it's a minimal bet. You don't bet the house on upset. 

Also, @ Shatterproof: I just simplified the odds to 1/100. I put a few bucks on Rogers at +425, and the line is moving downward as we speak as more and more people are betting the same way I am.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> ...and I don't even think he's a top 5 HW. But he may have the heaviest hands in mma, and he's a terrible style matchup for the smaller Fedor that likes to stand and trade for good portions of his matches. Fedor's not the type of guy that's going to beat Rogers. Rogers will have problems with the large strong wrestlers, not the small quick striker/sub specialists.
> 
> My only hesitancy is him getting taken down and being clueless. On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb. I think Mel is overrated and Grim underrated. I predict a lot of upset people Saturday night. Fedor action figures smashed, and jamies thrown away. Life size posters ripped off walls, and conspiracies multiplying about Dana's covert involvement.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


 
Get it now!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like someone was wrong..

hope rogers knows where he is by now haha


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Let me be the first to say that

ROGERS GROUND GAME = IMPRESSIVE.


wow!!!


Also, I turned to my fiance and said "fedor will knock him out with a right hook in the next 2 seconds" 2 seconds before he did.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

why all Fedor fans wanna say something negative to Rogers, he came out properly not giving too much respect so he can lose the fight before it starts, he put up a helluva fight and was argueably winning round 1 and he made Fedor look human for the 2nd fight in a row relying on the "punchers chance" that everybody said Rogers had to rely on.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

dam!! fedor has bowling balls for hands.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> why all Fedor fans wanna say something negative to Rogers, he came out properly not giving too much respect so he can lose the fight before it starts, he put up a helluva fight and was argueably winning round 1 and he made Fedor look human for the 2nd fight in a row relying on the "punchers chance" that everybody said Rogers had to rely on.


 
I'm simply addressing the person ho gives Fedor no credit for past wins and his legacy and finds ways to diminish the latest victories he has had......so what now???


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't even think fedor was trying on the ground that's the scary part.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> . On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


Yeah, he sure outstruck Fedor all right. I'm sure you'll be in here soon with a lavish "I was wrong".


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> i don't even think fedor was trying on the ground that's the scary part.


 comments like these are the kind that irk me... he isnt God, he was losing the standup imo and the ground was pretty even (surprisingly). He always throws those crazy haymakers and he seems to have a knack for timing ppl, props to him, but it took everything he had to beat Brett, it was no cakewalk for sure.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Gotta hand it to Fedor. He always does it. People act like its not normal for Fedor to almost look like he's losing then turns it around. He's good at timing. NO way he was losing the stand up. He got tagged at the nose once?

Anyways boo for Brett losing. It was scary when he had Fedor on the ground though. But what people saw tonight... is nothing short of Fedor being Fedor. He always snatches victory from the jaws of defeat.

I guess there's some new fans that have yet to realize that Fedor has always been a bleeder.

But yeah.. seeing Fedor having issues with taking/keeping down Brett has me wondering if he has a chance to beat Brock. I'm tempted to say no... except he has that devestating hook.. other than that, I'm sure Brock will finish him early.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

alizio said:


> comments like these are the kind that irk me... he isnt God, he was losing the standup imo and the ground was pretty even (surprisingly). He always throws those crazy haymakers and he seems to have a knack for timing ppl, props to him, but it took everything he had to beat Brett, it was no cakewalk for sure.


It is crazy how he pretty much always throws bombs and doesn't seem to pay for them often considering he has such a size/reach dis-advantage in recent fights.

I actually had the stand-up to Fedor and the ground to Brett in the 1st rd...Brett got some really good GnP in there and reversed Fedor when he went for the arm. Other than the opening jab, Grim didn't really land much and Fedor did clip him and knock him down in the 1st round.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Eluding a Fedor armbar is a significant accomplishment IMO, and I couldn't believe how he pummeled Fedor in the 1st round.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

alizio said:


> comments like these are the kind that irk me... he isnt God, he was losing the standup imo and the ground was pretty even (surprisingly). He always throws those crazy haymakers and he seems to have a knack for timing ppl, props to him, but it took everything he had to beat Brett, it was no cakewalk for sure.


True. Fedor is the greatest but it is expected for him to have some difficulty fight guys 30+ pounds more than him and have a good training camp and gameplan. This is what makes Lesnar so dangerous. He ain't going to try to strike with Fedor and we all know there is one plan--smothering like he did with Frank Mir. I'd still put money on Fedor.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Eluding a Fedor armbar is a significant accomplishment IMO, and I couldn't believe how he pummeled Fedor in the 1st round.


Onof the first guys to ever have their arm held by Fedor and escape. Rogers groundgame is no longer a question IMO, he's the HW Lidell.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

THANK GOD that Big John was the referee for this match. Can you imagine some of the other jokers trying to referee this match. They would have either stopped it when Rogers was pounding Fedor while Fedor went for the armbar OR they would have called for the doctor to have a look at Fedor's cut LOL.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Yeah, he sure outstruck Fedor all right. I'm sure you'll be in here soon with a lavish "I was wrong".


Yeah, I was. Not sure why how lavish you want it to be. Rogers didn't do as well as I thought, but still impressed me. The guy has a future. Fedor definitely won the first round, but dang, I thought Rogers would pull this off, especially after reversing things on the ground and serving up some GnP. I'd love to see a rematch. This is the first fight Rogers was able to train full time. The guy will emerge from this a better fighter. I'll be curious what Rogers has to say afterward. Seems he was a little too patient tonight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

u gotta admit, Rogers had me going with that GnP, i thought he might end it, Big John is the man, altho i dont think many a ref would stop a Fedor fight with his rep unless he isnt moving, kinda same for Big Nog, he was rocked so bad so many times vs Mir before it was stopped.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was actually scared the doctor was gonna come in and look at the cut on Fedor's face because he was pretty bloody at the end of the first.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> u gotta admit, Rogers had me going with that GnP, i thought he might end it, Big John is the man, altho i dont think many a ref would stop a Fedor fight with his rep unless he isnt moving, kinda same for Big Nog, he was rocked so bad so many times vs Mir before it was stopped.


There isn't a ref in the world who would have stopped it. Fedor's eyes were 100% focused the whole time, the GnP lasted for ~4 seconds, and there was a submission attempt right at the end.


Rogers looked great tonight, extremely good wrestling and reversals and great use of his reach. I told my fiance two seconds before Fedor KO'd Rogers that he'd KO with a right hook. :thumb02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It would be nice if those people impressed with their logic who predicted Brett in an arrogant fashion, would learn. But I doubt it  The first step is to admit in your predictions next, that you were wrong last time


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> There isn't a ref in the world who would have stopped it. Fedor's eyes were 100% focused the whole time, the GnP lasted for ~4 seconds, and there was a submission attempt right at the end.
> 
> 
> Rogers looked great tonight, extremely good wrestling and reversals and great use of his reach. I told my fiance two seconds before Fedor KO'd Rogers that he'd KO with a right hook. :thumb02:


 The real question i wanna ask the Fedor fans is, did Brett and AA really look that good?? Or did Fedor just really not look that good?? I dont consider either guy a top HW and i still think Brett will get tooled by the UFC top guys and most likely bottom tier guys like Kongo, JDS, Barry, Duffee. Im very unimpressed with Fedors ground game this fight and if i have to hear about Fedor by armbar 1st time it hits the mat again imma just laugh my ass off. I still wish Fedor would go fight the other top guys, how boring does a Werdum/Fedor matchup sound?? Or Allistar Overrated?? blah...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Brett and Arlovski were both top 10, Brett being borderline top 5 and Arlovski definitely top 5 when they fought Fedor. 

Brett looked really solid. He showed his hands were solid (which we all knew), and then he shut everyone up about his ground game. He was taken down by Fedor (most are), but he reversed it on the ground and got some ground n pound on him. He escaped an armbar, which is rare when it's an armbar coming from Fedor.

He looked solid, and proved why he is a top 10 HW. In fact, people are giving him much more respect now then they had been before, much like Shogun got more respect after the Machida fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> comments like these are the kind that irk me... he isnt God, he was losing the standup *imo* and the ground was pretty even (surprisingly). He always throws those crazy haymakers and he seems to have a knack for timing ppl, props to him, but it took everything he had to beat Brett, it was no cakewalk for sure.


Yeah that's the key word. 

Other than the clean jab and some knees in the clinch (not a pure striking situation) he didn't get anything going standing . 

Fedor hit him hard with a big right hand in the 1st and had him in trouble a couple times against the fence. And of course he KOd him, that's the bottom line. He basically beat him at his own game, KTFOd the "KO artist".

Props to Brett though. He did better than most of us expected and actually showed some decent grappling and a decent chin. Definitely looking forward to his next fight. 







Oh and....






Calminian said:


> ...and I don't even think he's a top 5 HW. But he may have the heaviest hands in mma, and he's a terrible style matchup for the smaller Fedor that likes to stand and trade for good portions of his matches. Fedor's not the type of guy that's going to beat Rogers. Rogers will have problems with the large strong wrestlers, not the small quick striker/sub specialists.
> 
> My only hesitancy is him getting taken down and being clueless. On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb. I think Mel is overrated and Grim underrated. I predict a lot of upset people Saturday night. Fedor action figures smashed, and jamies thrown away. Life size posters ripped off walls, and conspiracies multiplying about Dana's covert involvement.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Only in mma is knocking people out not proof of having good hands or winning the stand up


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

i told ya so


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, I was. Not sure why how lavish you want it to be. Rogers didn't do as well as I thought, but still impressed me. The guy has a future. Fedor definitely won the first round, but dang, I thought Rogers would pull this off, especially after reversing things on the ground and serving up some GnP. I'd love to see a rematch. This is the first fight Rogers was able to train full time. The guy will emerge from this a better fighter. I'll be curious what Rogers has to say afterward. Seems he was a little too patient tonight.


I'll eat some crow of my own. Rogers was better than I thought, most obviously on the ground. Standing he landed ONE jab and there are still people here claiming he was winning the stand up against Fedor. :confused02:

Land one jab and then get KO'd, that is a funny way to win stand up. 

Rogers had some success because he was big, quick and strong. Fedor has fought other guys a lot bigger than him but the ones that really out sized him were sloths (Hong Man Choi, Sylvia). Rogers at least was relatively quick for a HW and that is why he gave Fedor some trouble. Lesnar is another very large, quick (relatively) HW so after seeing that I think Fedor would have a hard time with him. I'd still pick Fedor but it wouldn't be as easy as I thought pre Rogers.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

We gotta hand to the OP, he was the only one all along that knew that....WUH WOH!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Roger's looked impressive against Fedor. I'm curious as to how he will do in his next bout!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, I was. Not sure why how lavish you want it to be. Rogers didn't do as well as I thought, but still impressed me. The guy has a future. Fedor definitely won the first round, but dang, I thought Rogers would pull this off, especially after reversing things on the ground and serving up some GnP. I'd love to see a rematch. This is the first fight Rogers was able to train full time. The guy will emerge from this a better fighter. I'll be curious what Rogers has to say afterward. Seems he was a little too patient tonight.


 
People lavish in it that have debated you at length becuse you discredit Fedor and his accomplishments past and present. Wins over guys like Nog, Cro Cop, and act like those names mean nothing....

The only threads you seem to post in are those threads on Brock and Fedor and no doubt now it will be oh Brock can beat Fedor....i think Brock looks at Rogers and isnt scared but realizs thats a dude that can stand with me....well Brock may realize more after last night than ever that Fedor really might be unbeatable...

As far as Im concerned you just learned a lesson last night.....dont buy into the hype......


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Great fight, and Rogers proved to me he's not someone to be dealt with lightly. He showed some great all around game.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> We gotta hand to the OP, he was the only one all along that knew that....WUH WOH!


 Fedor fans are like Yankee fans in a way, expected to win but still wanna rub it in your face arrogantly like they had something to do with the win lol


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

alizio said:


> Fedor fans are like Yankee fans in a way, expected to win but still wanna rub it in your face arrogantly like they had something to do with the win lol


Some of them are, more so Machida fans imo. But cornbread wants to rub it in your face either way


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Only in mma is knocking people out not proof of having good hands or winning the stand up


I heard that.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha, it's hardly worth an itold you so when it was so clearly in the cards but... yeah. hah.

greeeeeat fight, no surprises. Rogers held his own on the feet, good on him... but it was never going to end any other way (other than nearly by armbar) :thumb02:

Fedor looked a little softer than usual but was fantastic in the cage.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> Fedor fans are like Yankee fans in a way, expected to win but still wanna rub it in your face arrogantly like they had something to do with the win lol


Why would you post something like that? Are you not the person that stated Cain would destroy Fedor? Goodness alizio, you need to be consistent brother.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rogers was very impressive but he got caught and one punch is all it takes. I can see him taking it in a rematch.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> rogers was very impressive but he got caught and one punch is all it takes. I can see him taking it in a rematch.


Taking another loss perhaps. He was a tire changer what a year ago? Fedor has been fighting for 25 years. Brett needs to fight better, more seasoned fighters, raise his game and then fight Fedor again. Right now his only two positives that I see are size and punching power.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

It's too bad the SF HW division isn't a little deeper or we could see Rogers tested by a guy like Werdum. That would be a great test for him... if he can survive Wedum's jits then it would likely say a ton about his determination and skill level. Unfortunetly/Fortunetly -- depending on how you look at it -- Wedum faces Fedor next still, i'm sure.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

He weighs like 60 pounds more than Werdum, he is just so unusually large. Silva has good BJJ and is big, maybe Silva can face Brett next? What about Rogers vs. Overeem?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

isn't Overeem still MIA? Last i heard he was actively stepping away from Strikeforce.

otherwise it should be Fedor vs Overeen to unify the SF title with the Wamma title, even if Overeem was stripped.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Calminian said:


> ...and I don't even think he's a top 5 HW. But he may have the heaviest hands in mma, and he's a terrible style matchup for the smaller Fedor that likes to stand and trade for good portions of his matches. Fedor's not the type of guy that's going to beat Rogers. Rogers will have problems with the large strong wrestlers, not the small quick striker/sub specialists.
> 
> My only hesitancy is him getting taken down and being clueless. On the feet, I think he's the better striker, and certainly has superior power. So I'm out on that limb. I think Mel is overrated and Grim underrated. I predict a lot of upset people Saturday night. Fedor action figures smashed, and jamies thrown away. Life size posters ripped off walls, and conspiracies multiplying about Dana's covert involvement.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, I'm sure several here will gently and respectfully lavish me with 'I told ya sos.'


 
Damn you really hit that one on the button huh.. Im gonna listen to you when I place bets :thumb02:



shatterproof said:


> isn't Overeem still MIA? Last i heard he was actively stepping away from Strikeforce.
> 
> otherwise it should be Fedor vs Overeen to unify the SF title with the Wamma title, even if Overeem was stripped.


Thats the fight Ive been wanting to see more then anything ..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> Damn you really hit that one on the button huh.. Im gonna listen to you when I place bets :thumb02:


Ha ha ha



ZENKI1 said:


> Thats the fight Ive been wanting to see more then anything ..


Put the fight on CBS pays the $$ and he'll come

Fedor vs. Werdum
Overeem vs. Rogers
Shamrock vs. Shields
Lindland vs. Lawlor
Melendez vs. Thompson

Wha wants to see this?!?!?!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Put the fight on CBS pays the $$ and he'll come
> 
> Fedor vs. Werdum
> Overeem vs. Rogers
> ...


That could take 2 much money at this point in time.. K-1 has a death grip on Overeem right now and with Fedors purse it could be another Affliction . lol Its to early. As for your list I cant justify watching Overeem fight anyone but Fedor or the winner of Werdum and Fedor. Rogers needs to fight bigfoot. Shamrock doesnt deserve Shields as entertaining as it could be hes lost his last 2. I wanna see Nick Diaz fight Shields. Linland and Lawlor would be EH. and Mel vs THompson is a must.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Have Diaz and Shields ever balked at fighting eachother before, given their shared history at Cesar Gracie's school, and their friendship? I don't know if they have or not.

It would be a fantastic fight though, with two guys who will not tap. If it happens... i'd prefer it at catch weight or WW. Neither of them are really MWs.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> Have Diaz and Shields ever balked at fighting eachother before, given their shared history at Cesar Gracie's school, and their friendship? I don't know if they have or not.
> 
> It would be a fantastic fight though, with two guys who will not tap. If it happens... i'd prefer it at catch weight or WW. Neither of them are really MWs.


True... But as shallow as SF is in that area right now its a subject they cant avoid for to long.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Overrated the steriod man wants no part of fighting legit without the drogas


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Put the fight on CBS pays the $$ and he'll come
> 
> Fedor vs. Werdum
> Overeem vs. Rogers
> ...



Agreed in concept, but I'd rather see:

Fedor vs Overeem
Werdum vs Rogers
Shields vs Lindland
Lawlor vs Mayhem
Mousasi vs Henderson 


I'd blow my load that card would be so good. Also I'd be eager to see Shields face Lindland and get his ass Greco'd all over the place. 

Overeem would easily be the best striker Fedor has faced to date. That dude's insane right now, defeating Hari, Aerts, and winning rounds against Bonjaski. And if Fedor follows his new gameplan of KO'ing strikers... we're in for a long night.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed in concept, but I'd rather see:
> 
> Fedor vs Overeem
> Werdum vs Rogers
> ...


You da man Kho, we agree on many things and that would work for me for sure....Only thing about Overeem is that he is only what 10 pounds heavier than Fedor. Fedor would be able to use all his ***** on Overeem.

:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Samborules said:


> You da man Kho, we agree on many things and that would work for me for sure....Only thing about Overeem is that he is only what 10 pounds heavier than Fedor. Fedor would be able to use all his ***** on Overeem.
> 
> :thumb02:


I wanna see a ***** clinic!!


----------

